# The Countdown Begins...



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

It has been a very long 5 years since my last real (over 3 days) vacation....and we are leaving next Saturday for Orlando! I can't wait. I thought you would all want to know! haha...ok, maybe not! \/


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Katy,

remember, what happens in Orlando.............................
:lol: 
When you going to Norway?
:wink:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

....what happens in Orlando?



We'll go to Norway when we have the money and the time off! Granted, we'll go to Norway at Epcot...it's kinda close. Have you been there (Norway, not Epcot)?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Haha, according to my husband, I'm already goofy! I just need to go away! 8)


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

My ex's mother works at Disney, we used to go there a couple of times a year. Now I am so Disney-ed out I think I am all set for another 10 years or so. Animal Kingdom is my favorite though; small park, but the Safari Ride is awesome!

The Aerosmith roller coaster at MGM is cool too. I normally hate roller coasters, but this is a giant limo that blares Aerosmith while you zoom around in the dark. I never went on the Hotel Elevator ride (can't think of the name of it right now) - something about a straight drop 13 or so times does not appeal to me.

My all time favorite Disney ride: The Haunted Mansion. I'll never get tired of that.

Have a great time!!!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks Dunny. I was raised a Disney kid..it was the only vacation we went on when I was younger. We'd go every 2-5 years (depending on money)...The elevator ride is Tower of Terror...It's my husbands favorite ride. It's one of mine too. But there are so many things about those parks I love...

I even got a REAL bad case of food poisining once, and I still go back!

Thanks though!


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

I was there a few weeks ago. Dunny is right, the Rockin Roller Coaster is key.....its awesome.

Tower of Terror.....that didn't agree with my system. Nor did the space simulator thingy. If you have a weak stomach dont go on those rides.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah the only one I haven't gone on yet, is Mission Space. I'm really excited about that one. It looks fantastic! 

We're going to go to Universal too, the rollercosters there are amazing. Last time we went we got on Hulk and Dueling Dragons quick and got the front row at least once. I love it!

Vacation is so needed!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I got in line for Mission Space then I quickly backed out. I can't do that stuff anymore.

The absolute WORST Disney ride are the Teacups. Puke city.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

kttref";p="65901 said:


> Yeah the only one I haven't gone on yet, is Mission Space. I'm really excited about that one. It looks fantastic! !


Oh you better have one heck of a strong stomach. They actually have little bags for you to get sick in! No joke


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

Oh and also...I'm told that that ride is the closet a civilian will get to an actual shuttle launch... :shock: I believe it..


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Haha, watch I'll be the person who pukes, but I don't care. I'm so excited. I had heard that too Robo...so we shall see.


Dunny - I agree, those teacups are hell!!! :roll:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Every since the first time I went on the teacups (and any merry-go-round and feris wheel), I have HATED them...and for the most part refused to go on them again.

I have never gone to Rocky Point Park, so I wouldn't be able to compare...sorry...although kids roller coasters suck, well because they're not big and fast enough...just bouncy.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

The one and only time I went on the Teacups was when I was 10 and I never felt so sick in my life... and that was back in the day when I wanted to go on all those fast and twisty upside-down rides, I lived for that stuff... those Teacups just kicked my ass! :uc:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I still live for roller coasters  Let's just hope I don't end up like this ----> :uc: 


I haven't yet, it would suck to start now.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Coasters:
How about the old wooden ones like the Comet at
Cony Island in NY or the one that was at Nantasket Beach in Hull or the one at Lincoln Park in Dartmouth.
Sad to say the only one out of the three that is still
around is the Comet.


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

Nothing will ever top the train ride at King's Castle Land in Whitman.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

You know who has some awesome wooden coasters? Hershey Park, down in PA...they're really good..and they seem to keep coming out with more!


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

kwflatbed";p="65954 said:


> Coasters:
> How about the old wooden ones like the Comet at
> Cony Island in NY or the one that was at Nantasket Beach in Hull or the one at Lincoln Park in Dartmouth.
> Sad to say the only one out of the three that is still
> around is the Comet.


is lincoln park still open?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

No it closed quite a few years ago they are talking about condos in there. Some of the coaster is still standing that is all that is left of it.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Kate - whilst in Disney; just remember a few things:

~Captain Hook died from jock itch. 
~Snow White saw Pinocchio walking through the woods so she ran up behind him, knocked him flat on his back, and then sat on his face crying, "Lie to me! Lie to me!" :^o:^o:^o
~When Mickey and Minnie Mouse were in divorce-court and the judge said to Mickey; "So, You say here that your wife is crazy." 
Mickey replied, "No I didn't. I said she is fuckin' Goofy."*:hump::hump:

*Have a Great Trip!!*


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

USMCMP5811";p="66051 said:


> *...And Pluto can be found next to Uranus.* :FM:


*And man is his nose cold....*


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

You all are dirty!!! :innocent:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Awww...thanks Ken!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I wish I was dating Pinnochio. :lol:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Maybe he's in line Dunny...just got to wait and see...it's a long line.


----------



## rhl (Jun 10, 2002)

kttref, Unless you don't mind the kids being exposed to the "alternative lifestyle" you'd better check with Disney to see when they have their big "alternative lifestyle" week. rhl


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

rhl";p="66194 said:


> kttref, Unless you don't mind the kids being exposed to the "alternative lifestyle" you'd better check with Disney to see when they have their big "alternative lifestyle" week. rhl


What the hell are you talking about?

Ps...I'm 23, I have no children. Don't plan on having any for awhile...but then I'll have 2...I'll tell you my whole story about how my life is going to be if you'd like to hear it..... :lol:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Alrighty, I'll be gone for a week. Please don't let too much go on without me (I'll check again before I leave tomorrow)...but I want everyone to play nice...although, fight it up with AmericanPride, or whatever his name is...it's fun!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Here is a quick update from our disney trip


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

And a final parting shot from the Animal Kingdom.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The big question is Kate did you enjoy the vacation ??


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Hey Kate! A little less animal & palm tree shots and MORE "scenery" - YOU DO GET MY DRIFT KID; I KNOW YOU DO...... :wink: 
Have Fun...*


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Scenery, my ass... he just wants to see your mouse ears (and tail too, I imagine)! :lol: 

Welcome back, Kate! :85565:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

dont be afraid to post your pic


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

kwflatbed - We had a great time. It was a tad bit hot...but it really only rained one day, so it was fantastic...oh and the flat tire we got running over a 12ft long piece of metal on the highway was fun too! :lol: 

Thank you all for the welcome back  Those are all the pictures you're getting...although, my husband does have a new avatar!

Crazy - It's not that I'm afraid to post my picture, I just don't want to...that's the mystery behind me (that, and my eyebrows weren't done, my freckles all came out...very very unflattering!)

Glad to be back.


----------

